# Mug Heat Transfers



## Wilburytees (Nov 6, 2020)

Hi all! I am considering looking in to offering mugs as a service. I have a few questions:

Is there a press that ya'll recommend that won't break the bank?
Are there special transfers that should be used, or can I simply use the standard transfers I receive from Transfer Express?
Anyone have a line on where to go to purchase mugs in bulk? 
TIA


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Some people use some sort of vinyl, or the like, on mugs. I'm not sure about Plastisol transfers for mugs.

It seems that most use sublimation (which is what I use). With this, one can use a dedicated mug press (like a DK3, which would _probably_ also work for applying transfers) or mug wraps and a convection oven (which _might_ not have enough pressure to apply transfers). This method requires sublimation blanks that are precoated with a layer that accepts sublimation. I suppose the methods you are asking about would work with regular mugs.

I know some mugs are decorated via direct screen printing, but I've no idea of the inks used. Also don't know if the adhesive used for Plastisol garment transfers would work on mugs. I'm sure there are people on here who can more directly address your question, so I'm mainly just mentioning sublimation in case you haven't considered that option.

EDIT: If you want to explore the costs of the sublimation route, this place is where I get my sublimation mugs (not what you would want for any other type of transfer). If you spend $400, the shipping is free (mugs weigh a lot!) and the price point per unit is pretty darn good.






JPPlus: Engraving, Sublimation, Heat Transfer & UV-LED


Johnson Plastics Plus is your home for products and equipment for laser and rotary engraving, sublimation, heat transfer printing and UV-LED printing.




www.jpplus.com


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You can't use shirt transfers from Transfer Express on mugs. As NoXid mentioned, the vast majority of mug printing is done with dye sublimation.


----------



## Wilburytees (Nov 6, 2020)

@splathead @NoXid Thank you both for your generous advice. Who do you all recommend for sublimation transfers?

also, if I was going to do this with a mug press, what brand/model do you suggest for a beginner?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Wilburytees said:


> also, if I was going to do this with a mug press, what brand/model do you suggest for a beginner?


 It depends on your budget. You can spend anywhere from $100 to a $1,000. I am thinking about getting a mug press and I will probably do a Transpro from ProWorld, or something similarly priced.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

I have a DK3, which is on the pricey side for a mug press. Wraps and a convection oven might be a smarter move these days, at least it is a more flexible move, as one can get wraps or shrink tubes/bags for a wide variety of sizes and types of things. Whereas a mug press is generally limited to 11 oz and 15 oz mugs. As always, there are pros and cons either way. Best to do your own research and see which makes the most sense for you going forward.

I print my own sublimation art. For mugs, a printer that can use letter size paper is large enough, so an Epson ET-2720 would be the most bang for the buck (about $199.99), unless you want more/better paper trays. I have one of these I use for printing cards; no complaints. You need sublimation ink from a third party. Stick with one of the well known brands, like Cobra, Cosmos, or InkOwl. There is sublimation paper pre-cut to mug size, else a letter size sheet can be cut in half to print two mugs.

Other than that, you need a bucket of warm water to dunk the mugs in and glove or mitt for handling them. Oh, and heat tape.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

NoXid replied ...
_
'Other than that, you need a bucket of warm water to dunk the mugs in and glove or mitt for handling them. Oh, and heat tape.'_

All very good advice but, and I can't stress this enough, you need very good quality mug blanks otherwise you will end up with a mountain of problems: dents, black specks, barrel or pincushion distortion, faded prints, prints that fade in the dishwasher after only a few washes, to name the most popular.

Buy cheap, poorly made and poorly coated mug blanks and you will end up scrapping loads and will have unhappy customers demanding refunds.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

NoXid said:


> Wraps and a convection oven might be a smarter move these days, at least it is a more flexible move, as one can get wraps or shrink tubes/bags for a wide variety of sizes and types of things.


A convection oven is definitely the way to go if you have the counter space. You can get great ones for less than $200.


----------



## Wilburytees (Nov 6, 2020)

splathead said:


> A convection oven is definitely the way to go if you have the counter space. You can get great ones for less than $200.


Thank you Joe! From whom would you recommend purchasing dye sublimation transfers?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Wilburytees said:


> Thank you Joe! From whom would you recommend purchasing dye sublimation transfers?


I would recommend you purchase a printer and do them yourself. Epson has a starter eco-tank dye sub printer for $400. Or if you think you might get into garments or larger items, $600 for a large format Epson eco-tank.


----------

